# + Shenzhen bay +



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> very beautiful city. It's clean and not chaotic.


True. Its a big contrast to HK especially the north part of HK Island and Kowloon.


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

China_winson said:


> More...
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice looking.


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

I love Shenzhen!! Miss this city a lot!! Lived in Shekou in 2005...


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Looks beautiful. Shezhen has a superb nightime skyline. The window on the world park sounds like IMHO that hideous project in Dubai. Thank g-d it's not as big in Shezhen.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

look awesome
shenzhen should cooperate with hong kong well!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

I was there this summer. Very Beautiful City....in some way better than Shanghai.


----------

